# Is the IFBB Wrong for Allowing 5 Year Olds to Compete?



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2016)

by Matt Weik I saw something on the internet recently that honestly made me feel sick. It was images of little boys and girls competing in IFBB International Amateur fitness competitions. With some Google searches I finally found what this is all about. There are different division for kids to compete in. The ages go

*Read More...*


----------

